# New intake from RD Sport



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Look at what just came in my e-mail....










This is the latest item from RD Sport for the E46. It looks like Gruppe M, but it's not. It is indeed a different design, a lighter one. CF shell with polyester air filter.

As per RD Sport: "The filter material is called Dacron. It is a polyester based material that does not require oiling for optimal filtration. As there is no oil, there is no chance of the oil fouling expensive MAF sensors. (A problem that we heard frequently.) The filter can easily be serviced by simply washing it and letting it dry. The polyester film also flows better than the oiled, cotton-gauze."

What do you think? Let's discuss!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Um, yeah, I don't know what the big deal is WRT Dacron. It's just a DuPont(?) trademark for polyester. It's gotta've been around for at least 50 years. Wonder why I haven't heard of its use as a filter outside of shop vacs and the like if it's supposed to be so good. :dunno:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Um, yeah, I don't know what the big deal is WRT Dacron. It's just a DuPont(?) trademark for polyester. It's gotta've been around for at least 50 years. Wonder why I haven't heard of its use as a filter outside of shop vacs and the like if it's supposed to be so good. :dunno:


That what got me wondering also, how come no one else used it? :dunno: Can it be some new twist to it?


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

Mmmmmm, when do we get to see the dyno numbers for it?

Also how much and when will it be available?



Akakubi said:


> That what got me wondering also, how come no one else used it? :dunno: Can it be some new twist to it?


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Akakubi said:


> That what got me wondering also, how come no one else used it? :dunno: Can it be some new twist to it?


Dacron is pretty good stuff for being a polyester fiber. It's quite widely used in clothing, rope, and even things like sails. It has high resistance to stretching and abraision, both wet and dry. It is very strong. It is chemically inert. These properties also make it useful in medical devices to be place inside the human body (ie. grafts).


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Masskrug said:


> Dacron is pretty good stuff for being a polyester fiber. It's quite widely used in clothing, rope, and even things like sails. It has high resistance to stretching and abraision, both wet and dry. It is very strong. It is chemically inert. These properties also make it useful in medical devices to be place inside the human body (ie. grafts).


Thanks, cool stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

sshuit said:


> Mmmmmm, when do we get to see the dyno numbers for it?
> 
> Also how much and when will it be available?


Don't expect any magic numbers, the same HP output as any other intake (5-11hp on a good day). Dynoing the car with an intake is a honestly a wate, since it will not show you accurate info. The numbers will come out eventually, but I guarantee they will be similar to others. :dunno:

The benefits of this setup is the looks, the weight, the sound and the filter. Since it's dry, there is no chance of oil sipping onto the MAF and damaging it. It is still washable, however. And, like ECIS and Gruppe M, it does not put the filter low in the bumper, thus avoiding extra dirt and water.:thumbup:

It goes for $395.00.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

Where can I get one? (Not that I was going to [just in case the wife is monitoring my PC use])



Akakubi said:


> Don't expect any magic numbers, the same HP output as any other intake (5-11hp on a good day). Dynoing the car with an intake is a honestly a wate, since it will not show you accurate info. The numbers will come out eventually, but I guarantee they will be similar to others. :dunno:
> 
> The benefits of this setup is the looks, the weight, the sound and the filter. Since it's dry, there is no chance of oil sipping onto the MAF and damaging it. It is still washable, however. And, like ECIS and Gruppe M, it does not put the filter low in the bumper, thus avoiding extra dirt and water.:thumbup:
> 
> It goes for $395.00.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sshuit said:


> Where can I get one? (Not that I was going to [just in case the wife is monitoring my PC use])


PM Akakubi.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd like to see more info on this. Is there a web site that has more detailed info?


----------



## punto (Jul 29, 2003)

Good job!!!  Will talk to you soon


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Houston325Ci said:


> I'd like to see more info on this. Is there a web site that has more detailed info?


The info is really scarse as of now, promotional mostly. But the real RD Sport company is known for great products. Since the intake just came out and all the info I had on it I put right here on the Board. 

Here's some more info in regards to my question (Are they similar?) when comparing to the Gruppe M:

"No, but because of the location of the filter and housing, there can only be 1 correct way to design it for optimal results. If you place the 2 side-by-side you will notice that the Gruppe M intake has a larger diameter base and it is heavier. This has to do with the filter they have chosen which requires a metal flange to attach to the base of the housing."

The filter info:

"After careful research and development, the RD Sport Sport Sound Intake Silencer is now available. The CAD designed CF housing provides a Ram-Air effect for the specially designed filter while keeping out the engine's heat.

The filter is made from Polyester material that in testing has 93.1% filtration rate vs. 40-70% filtration rate of cotton gauze. (The tests based on 100 micron particles). The polyester material flows more air than the cotton gauze - 6.3CFM per square inch of material vs. 6.04 CFM for cotton gauze. Another advantage of the polyester is that it never needs oiling. So now there is no chance of damaging expensive MAF sensors by using too much oil."

That's as much info as RD Sport has released... :dunno:


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> The info is really scarse as of now, promotional mostly. But the real RD Sport company is known for great products. Since the intake just came out and all the info I had on it I put right here on the Board.
> 
> Here's some more info in regards to my question (Are they similar?) when comparing to the Gruppe M:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Do I see a group by in the future?


----------



## abmw (Jul 10, 2003)

*is this on sale now?*

I tried going to their website but its not working. i am looking for a cai right now.


----------



## punto (Jul 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

abmw said:


> I tried going to their website but its not working. i am looking for a cai right now.


They do not list it yet. Their webmaster is not rapid enough to upload newest stuff. They sent us a internal memo to spread the word. Knowing how their website works, it will take a long time for them to update.  

As for the GB, I am not yet sure they would go for it. They usually don't like to run GB's on the latest mods.

BTW, the new Strut brace is in the works also, soon to be out. Not a hinged design, very stiff, CNC machined. I saw the CAD images, looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## 3C (Apr 6, 2002)

hey Val,

how's going bud =)

Yeah that is some nice intake from name brand company, pretty close to the GruppeM one - and with way better price tag !
I'm interested for some more info .... so keep us posted =)



ps: I was going to get the Gruppe M from Rennsport month or so ago, but did back out of the order cuz after e-mailing with GruppeM represenetive he told me that Rennsport do sell more quontity intakes than they realy are geting from them (from GruppeM in Japan) .... basically they do make some fake knok off's here in US and do sell them between the real one's.
Also some dudes noticed and complained that the SN is the same on some of them and it is not individualy and different on every intake, so I desided to pass (for now) did not want to get some fake one and paying the $$$$ for the real.
Anyway I'm (~was) for sure after the sound that the GruppeM makes and 2nd for the good insulation (best HP then the rest CAI's) by the using of carbon fibre (but later for factory did some price cut and they did start using carbon kevlar than carbon fibre even are keep selling them for the same price ).
The only thing I realy did not like with the K&N was the use of oil and that cuz it have the tendency of getting on the MAF censor .... (well if you apply it too much) ........ it does sound like this one from RD is pretty much close to perfect !!!!!!!!

later and keep us posted ..... (GB will be sweet) ........ I guess that I will need one .......
Chris

did SOLD the Audi A6Qt :rofl:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

3C said:


> hey Val,
> 
> how's going bud =)
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't know that about the Gruppe M. :yikes: :thumbdwn: Thanks for posting Chris!

BTW, the RD Sport intake is available for sale right now. I was also surprised by the price difference with the Gruppe M, considering the CF design and such. I guess w/o much competiton they could get away with high premiums.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

SpaceMonkey has the GruppeM intake, and I've driven his car. The thing sounds really nice. Kind of a nice growl sound above 3K. It doesn't have that whistle sound that the ECIS intake has at lower rpms. I would definitely be interested in a group buy too!


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> Wow, I didn't know that about the Gruppe M. :yikes: :thumbdwn: Thanks for posting Chris!
> 
> BTW, the RD Sport intake is available for sale right now. I was also surprised by the price difference with the Gruppe M, considering the CF design and such. I guess w/o much competiton they could get away with high premiums.


It's on sale right now?? Where do you place the order??


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

robj213 said:


> It's on sale right now?? Where do you place the order??


Yes, available. PM me.


----------



## technik (Sep 28, 2002)

3C said:


> ps: I was going to get the Gruppe M from Rennsport month or so ago, but did back out of the order cuz after e-mailing with GruppeM represenetive he told me that Rennsport do sell more quontity intakes than they realy are geting from them (from GruppeM in Japan) .... basically they do make some fake knok off's here in US and do sell them between the real one's.


This is a COMPLETE FALLACY. You obviously DID NOT speak to a real GruppeM rep in Japan, but merely one of the gray market resellers (such Eisenhaus, Ultima, and others), who pride themselves on spreading false rumors about us, simply because we outsell and compete them across the board. We are THE official importer and distributor of GruppeM for North America...period (www.gruppem-usa.com). We receive monthly shipments of GruppeM from Japan, and under no circumstances have we EVER knocked off the very product we have worked so hard to establish in the US market, this is an outright libelous remark that is completely out of line.



> Also some dudes noticed and complained that the SN is the same on some of them and it is not individualy and different on every intake, so I desided to pass (for now) did not want to get some fake one and paying the $$$$ for the real.


GruppeM uses the word "Serial" for "Model Number", it's merely a difference of how one culture uses English words. They all have the same Model Number...ie:

323/325/328 = FRI-0106
330 = FRI-0115
M3 = FRI-0116
M5 = FRI-0114.












> Anyway I'm (~was) for sure after the sound that the GruppeM makes and 2nd for the good insulation (best HP then the rest CAI's) by the using of carbon fibre (but later for factory did some price cut and they did start using carbon kevlar than carbon fibre even are keep selling them for the same price ).


Again, this is completely false. Carbon fiber is still available.



> The only thing I realy did not like with the K&N was the use of oil and that cuz it have the tendency of getting on the MAF censor .... (well if you apply it too much) ........ it does sound like this one from RD is pretty much close to perfect !!!!!!!!


Out of the hundreds of intakes we have sold, not ONE has ever had an issue regarding MAF failure. I assure you, this is merely a marketing ploy.

The internet is a breeding ground for ignorance...be careful how you spread false rumors.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Akakubi said:


> They do not list it yet. Their webmaster is not rapid enough to upload newest stuff. They sent us a internal memo to spread the word. Knowing how their website works, it will take a long time for them to update.
> 
> As for the GB, I am not yet sure they would go for it. They usually don't like to run GB's on the latest mods.
> 
> BTW, the new Strut brace is in the works also, soon to be out. Not a hinged design, very stiff, CNC machined. I saw the CAD images, looks great. :thumbup:


Any chance for a rear brace? I've got the M3 front strut but the rear looseness is really bothering me now.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

technik said:


> The internet is a breeding ground for ignorance...be careful how you spread false rumors.


True. I've never heard anyone complain about Rennsport, so I would not doubt their integrity. :thumbup:

Maybe Mr Paddle.Shift can chime in, as he dealt with Samir very recently. :dunno:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Any chance for a rear brace? I've got the M3 front strut but the rear looseness is really bothering me now.


As of now not yet. But I'll check on the development for you.


----------



## 3C (Apr 6, 2002)

technik said:


> This is a COMPLETE FALLACY. You obviously DID NOT speak to a real GruppeM rep in Japan, but merely one of the gray market resellers such Eisenhaus, Ultima, and others
> ...be careful  how you spread false rumors.


I have been on the bmw boards (E46 Fanatics, roadfly's and so on (to many to list) ) for so many years, and I NEVER .... do repeat my self NEVER did NOT spread any FALSE information or so on, for which I did not make sure are for real . 
I did E-mailing with representative from GRUPPEM - ( NOT with Ultima or so on, another seler's here in the US), but again the reply's was directly from GruppeM from Japan and also from Europe([email protected]), they both did told me that you folks are seling more quantity CAI's than you realy are getting from them ..... :dunno: (even for excuse they did offer me (btw only one pc's) gruppeM intake for the factory price, for which you are also getting it from them ... did forgot exactly for how much it was in UK Pounds, but it was something like 560UK L or so ....).
Sorry that I don't have any saved copy from the E-mail, so I can post it and by that to back up my self, and you can see that I'm telling you the truth as what I have been told and again from the gruppeM representative itself, anyway I have nothing against you or your co. Rennsport .
I see that you folks are doing pretty good customer service - which is very nice, but please make sure you know what you are typing to people that you realy don't know -
(as you stated from the above): " be careful ..........." ! " :tsk: & :angel: "

NO any further comments or replys from me on that subject ----- PEACE =I


----------



## technik (Sep 28, 2002)

3C said:


> I did E-mailing with representative from GRUPPEM -( NOT with Ultima or so on, another seler's here in US), but again directly from GruppeM in Japan and also in Europe ([email protected]) and they both did told me that you folks are seling more quontity than you are getting from them ..... :dunno: (even for excuse they did offer me the gruppeM intake for the factory price, for which you are getting it from them ... did forgot exactly how much was in UK Pounds but something like 560L or so ..).


GruppeM Europe is NOT the same company as GruppeM Japan...you can categorize them in the same boat as the rest of the retailers I mentioned before, which is why they complain and spread false rumors to unsuspecting consumers such as yourself. We are quite used to other retailers bad-mouthing us and spreading false rumors...it's just a matter of business etiquette, and some people simply don't have it.

The owner of GruppeM Japan and I are very good friends...I assure you, we do not sell fake products. We are the #1 retailer of GruppeM in the world and only purchase direct from the source in Japan.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

As someone looking in from the outside (and someone not particularly interested in the whole intake thing to begin with), I've gotta say that I'm finding both sides of this GruppeM story equally fishy...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris,

I would strongly suggest that you review your information about Rennsport again. Show me the proofs that Rennsport is manufacturing fake GruppeM CAIs to cover up the sales. Having personally know and dealt with Samir from Rennsport, this information you just provided is absolutely preposterous.



3C said:


> hey Val,
> 
> how's going bud =)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Aka, 

Thanks for posting the picture. 

Not to pour a cold blanket over RD Sport, but this new CAI is indeed very similar to a GruppeM design. Perhaps when RD Sport releases it, one can make a better observation/comparison between the two. In any case, I just don't understand why RD Sport did not go for a completely different design. Pretty much like how Benfer "improved" on Dinan's CAI design.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Hey Aka,
> 
> Thanks for posting the picture.
> 
> Not to pour a cold blanket over RD Sport, but this new CAI is indeed very similar to a GruppeM design. Perhaps when RD Sport releases it, one can make a better observation/comparison between the two. In any case, I just don't understand why RD Sport did not go for a completely different design. Pretty much like how Benfer "improved" on Dinan's CAI design.


since gruppeM intake is making a huge impact on the aftermarket intake field, I can understand frederico's ambition on copying GruppeM's design and offering a cheaper alternative..however, this is coming from such a well known company(RD sport) which surprises me a whole lot...I guess we'll see how the product will hold when the intake is released.

as for 3C bad mouthing RENNsport..

where is your evidence? everyone can say anything they want about other companies, so unless you have proof about Samir making his own intake..I'll give you a :thumbdwn: for spreading false informations


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

I have a lot of products from Federico (RDsport-Racing Dynamics SPA) in my car (RS2 rims, Exhaust, sway bars, etc), and I can tell you that his stuff is quality; he is also a profesional person.

Samir at Renn-sport has been nothing but Profesional and knowledgable, a very smart person when it comes to our cars...Renn-sport has been equally a pleasant transaction as any reputable vendor, if not more.....I give mad props to Samir and Renn-sport.

So PLEASE, stop the bullsh!t badmouthing and spreading of rumors.....if you don't like products from RD dont buy them, and if you don't like renn-sport then don't buy from them either.......just stop BSing everyone with [email protected] opinions!


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

3C said:


> I have been on the bmw boards (E46 Fanatics, roadfly's and so on (to many to list) ) for so many years, and I NEVER .... do repeat my self NEVER did NOT spread any FALSE information or so on, for which I did not make sure are for real .


Well, so have I. I was posting on Fanatics when Kev still ran the site. (Just do a search for my nick if you can still get at the old board. I haven't been keeping up with the board since they changed software, but I've got a few posts with the new stuff.) I was also on the Roadfly E46 board until this one started. I've also never said anything without checking that it was true. So, I gues you can believe me when I say that you sleep with your chocolate lab and pet goat.   

Anyone can say anything they want on the net. If you can't be botherd to provide us with proof we can verrify, be prepaired to be called out about it. Your actions are very troll-like. As soon as someone calls you on your comments you leave in a huff.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Hey Aka,
> 
> Thanks for posting the picture.
> 
> Not to pour a cold blanket over RD Sport, but this new CAI is indeed very similar to a GruppeM design. Perhaps when RD Sport releases it, one can make a better observation/comparison between the two. In any case, I just don't understand why RD Sport did not go for a completely different design. Pretty much like how Benfer "improved" on Dinan's CAI design.


I concur. We'll see one in person hopefully very soon. Italy is going on holiday for the next three weeks, so we will have time till September 1st to debate.  After that, it will be for us to test the product first-hand and compare with the rest of them.

Federico may be able to send a few units tomorrow or bring next week from Italy ahead of schedule. I will be one of the first to see them and share my opinion. 
:bigpimp:


----------



## punto (Jul 29, 2003)

09-01???  Please keep us update ASAP :thumbup:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Update!

I have the only two intakes coming in to me next week. They will fit 323i/325i/328i all styles, but not the 330. 330 intakes will not arrive until September 1st.  

I will snap more pics. PM or e-mail me with more questions.

Val :angel:


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

Ooh Ooh Ooh!

I wanna put dibs on one of the 325 Intakes if possible!



Akakubi said:


> Update!
> 
> I have the only two intakes coming in to me next week. They will fit 323i/325i/328i all styles, but not the 330. 330 intakes will not arrive until September 1st.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

sshuit said:


> Ooh Ooh Ooh!
> 
> I wanna put dibs on one of the 325 Intakes if possible!


Done!


----------



## punto (Jul 29, 2003)

when u get it, don't forget posting some pics for us :rofl:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

punto said:


> when u get it, don't forget posting some pics for us :rofl:


I will for sure. I am expecting to get my hands on two sets by Wednesday. I will snap a few pics.

sshuit will be posting the driving impressions though.


----------



## hbmike (Apr 16, 2002)

pretty cool looking intake... i'm definitely interested in this... are you able to use a different filter on it, or do you have to use the filter that comes with it? my intake choice was for the conforti intake, but i'll have to consider this one as well, now that it's coming out for about the same price as the conforti... we'll see


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice intake! BTW, any availability for e36s, specifically the M3?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

hbmike said:


> pretty cool looking intake... i'm definitely interested in this... are you able to use a different filter on it, or do you have to use the filter that comes with it? my intake choice was for the conforti intake, but i'll have to consider this one as well, now that it's coming out for about the same price as the conforti... we'll see


This intake was designed to specifically work with the new RD Sport filter so that the weight could be kept low. But I'll see what other options they may have.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Cal said:


> Nice intake! BTW, any availability for e36s, specifically the M3?


For now, they are not making this intake for other models other than the E46, including the E46 M3. 

However, if this intake proves to be popular, then Fedrico will design them for other models as well.

Now confirmed, the next shipment will be in September.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

This comment confuses me.

AFAIK the GruppeM intake is one of (if not) THE BEST available.... so if RD can provide a "similar design" at a lower price point and weight... isn't that a good thing? :dunno:

As has been mentioned I'm going to give it a try. Depending on the cost I might even get some dyno runs done. :thumbup:



Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Hey Aka,
> 
> Thanks for posting the picture.
> 
> Not to pour a cold blanket over RD Sport, but this new CAI is indeed very similar to a GruppeM design. Perhaps when RD Sport releases it, one can make a better observation/comparison between the two. In any case, I just don't understand why RD Sport did not go for a completely different design. Pretty much like how Benfer "improved" on Dinan's CAI design.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

sshuit said:


> As has been mentioned I'm going to give it a try. Depending on the cost I might even get some dyno runs done. :thumbup:


I will be really looking forward to that. Once I get my hands on one for my car, I will also try to get Dyno numbers. Though we won't be able to get a very accurate data, but still. I will be able to compare against the ECIS at least. :dunno:


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Looking forward to the dyno results.


----------



## punto (Jul 29, 2003)

Akakubi said:


> I will be really looking forward to that. Once I get my hands on one for my car, I will also try to get Dyno numbers. Though we won't be able to get a very accurate data, but still. I will be able to compare against the ECIS at least. :dunno:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> Don't expect any magic numbers, the same HP output as any other intake (5-11hp on a good day). Dynoing the car with an intake is a honestly a wate, since it will not show you accurate info. The numbers will come out eventually, but I guarantee they will be similar to others. :dunno:
> 
> The benefits of this setup is the looks, the weight, the sound and the filter. Since it's dry, there is no chance of oil sipping onto the MAF and damaging it. It is still washable, however. And, like ECIS and Gruppe M, it does not put the filter low in the bumper, thus avoiding extra dirt and water.:thumbup:
> 
> It goes for $395.00.


Just saw a post on fanatics by Umnitza which said the price is $495. I hope that is not true.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Houston325Ci said:


> Just saw a post on fanatics by Umnitza which said the price is $495. I hope that is not true.


I will investigate. As of now, I have received no such information.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> I will investigate. As of now, I have received no such information.


He mentioned the original RD price of $395 was an error, and they were just informed that the price should be $495. If that helps. It would be a bummer, as a lower cost alternative to the GruppeM design would be quite welcome.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> He mentioned the original RD price of $395 was an error, and they were just informed that the price should be $495. If that helps. It would be a bummer, as a lower cost alternative to the GruppeM design would be quite welcome.


Definitely...  That is the most attractive part of this intake - proper price. I'll know tomorrow what is going on.


----------



## Sunapollo (Aug 7, 2003)

sshuit said:


> Ooh Ooh Ooh!
> 
> I wanna put dibs on one of the 325 Intakes if possible!


I wanna put dibs on one of the 323 ones !


----------



## devGOD (Apr 16, 2003)

what is rd sports website


----------



## devGOD (Apr 16, 2003)

how do i order one?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

devGOD said:


> how do i order one?


You can't order one yet, but PRE-order.  They are not yet shipped to the US. The first shipment will be in September.

I can add you to the list, PM me.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> He mentioned the original RD price of $395 was an error, and they were just informed that the price should be $495. If that helps. It would be a bummer, as a lower cost alternative to the GruppeM design would be quite welcome.


Still working on it.... Will talk to Federico.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> Still working on it.... Will talk to Federico.


Any new info on this. Just keeping the thread active.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Houston325Ci said:


> Any new info on this. Just keeping the thread active.


Unfortunately, yes, the price did change to $495 list. The first two orders that I got, will stay with the old $395 price.

However, I will be able to work out the old pricing for all of you guys in a GB form. :thumbup:

Once I have the firm shipping date on the rest of the Intakes, I will setup the GB right here in our Bimmerfest GB section and we'll go from there.

I should have pictures of the 323/5/8 intake by Tuesday. RD Sport is also planning to do the Dyno run this week. So we'll see some numbers.

:thumbup:


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> Unfortunately, yes, the price did change to $495 list. The first two orders that I got, will stay with the old $395 price.
> 
> However, I will be able to work out the old pricing for all of you guys in a GB form. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the update.


----------



## Sunapollo (Aug 7, 2003)

Akakubi said:


> Unfortunately, yes, the price did change to $495 list. The first two orders that I got, will stay with the old $395 price.
> 
> :thumbup:


Am I one of the first two with sshuit ??


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Sunapollo said:


> Am I one of the first two with sshuit ??


You are the first on the next list.  The first two were gone the first day I had posted. :angel:

I have sshuit's arriving on Thursday as per FedEx, so I'll snap a few pictures.

Hang in there guys!


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

lol,

I'm dying to get it so I can try it out for autocross this sunday. Otherwise it might be 4 whole weeks before my next chance to use it to its fullest. I might have to see what other autox clubs are doing next wknd 



Akakubi said:


> You are the first on the next list.  The first two were gone the first day I had posted. :angel:
> 
> I have sshuit's arriving on Thursday as per FedEx, so I'll snap a few pictures.
> 
> Hang in there guys!


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey guys! Here it is, the very first one installed! :thumbup:

Kevin was the first to get it (he's in CA, so he got it today). 

Here is his initial review:

"Throttle response is definitely improved. The engine seems to be chocked by the stock intake at higher RPM range. The RD intake makes the engine more willing to rev. It is just my non-scientific observation. I can't wait to see the dyno result, either.

The new intake sounds very awesome! As most of the aftermarket intakes, the RD intake starts to roar from 4,000 RPM; the decibel continues to increase all the way to redline.

IMO, this RD intake will be the next big thing among BMW owners who are into car modification."

And he took time to get some awesome high-res pictures for us to see it installed. Since this is the first example, it still carries the Racing Dynamics logo (from Europe). The rest of them will have an RD Sport logo printed in the next shipment.

http://www.blazingbeat.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## punto (Jul 29, 2003)

Good job :thumbup:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey guys!

Here they are, some of the pics. The intake is well manufactured and is very light. The shell is pure CF, not an overlay - great feature.

Enjoy the pics. 










the filter from the inside


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

When are you expecting dynos?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Houston325Ci said:


> When are you expecting dynos?


Still no news. But they are working on it.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Hm...Once they start shipping I may have to ask for a copy for evaluation article in the Whispering Bomb.

Do you know what models they make this for? E36? E39? E46...etc?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Hm...Once they start shipping I may have to ask for a copy for evaluation article in the Whispering Bomb.
> 
> Do you know what models they make this for? E36? E39? E46...etc?


That would be cool. :thumbup:

So far these intakes are only for the E46 M52 TU and M54 2.5 and 3.0. But other models will become available as time progresses.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Akakubi said:


> That would be cool. :thumbup:
> 
> So far these intakes are only for the E46 M52 TU and M54 2.5 and 3.0. But other models will become available as time progresses.


Are these imported through Federico or are they imported through Electrodyne? If they're imported through Federico I might be able to snag a copy for evaluation quicker.

Email me if you can't share that information publicly.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Are these imported through Federico or are they imported through Electrodyne? If they're imported through Federico I might be able to snag a copy for evaluation quicker.
> 
> Email me if you can't share that information publicly.


Federico only, all original. :thumbup: I only get the original stuff. :bigpimp:


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> Federico only, all original. :thumbup: I only get the original stuff. :bigpimp:


oh wow..how oringinal...

that looks very familiar

great job federico...very good job...a job well done..yup!!


----------



## gp330 (Sep 2, 2003)

Any word on when they would be available for 330's?

It would be interesting to hear the difference with GruppeM.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

Just a quick update : 

I installed my RD CAI about a week ago and so far its pretty sweet 

I'm going to autocross it this weekend and I will post a detailed review at that time


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

sshuit said:


> Just a quick update :
> 
> I installed my RD CAI about a week ago and so far its pretty sweet
> 
> I'm going to autocross it this weekend and I will post a detailed review at that time


Aha, AutoX sounds great! Can't wait.


----------



## gp330 (Sep 2, 2003)

Cool.

Apparently the 330 intake will be out soon also.

It seems to be the only competition for GruppeM...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

gp330 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Apparently the 330 intake will be out soon also.
> 
> It seems to be the only competition for GruppeM...


It is indeed, the only other one so far. :thumbup:


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

ATTENTION!!!! 

I recived my RD Sport intake today. IT is a complete waste of money and SHAME on RD SPORT for releasing this product! The Intake I got is cheaply made, had TONS of imperfections and Has FINGERPRINTS and signs of usage and wear on it! DO NOT BUY THIS PRODUCT!!!! I do not know if this has been brought to the VENDOR aka MONSOON MOTORSPORTS attention or RD SPORT, but I assure you this is the biggest dissapointment you will ever get! I DEMAND a refund ASAP on this SHODDY product and shame on RD Sport for releasing such CRAP! I will be contacting my credit card company ASAP if refund is not voulintarily provided. I have 3 witnesses here that can verify what I said here at the performance shop! 

BUYERS BEWARE!!!!!!


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

:yikes:


----------



## DevExpert (Sep 6, 2003)

I assume others in this thread ordered the product. Can anybody else who ordered the intake comment on it? I ordered as well (still waiting to receive it), so I would like others that have it to comment.


----------



## gp330 (Sep 2, 2003)

Do you have pics you can post?

It might help having pics for your refund issue...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Folks!

I understand how you all feel. I am stunned at this! Send them back if they are in the shape as described and I will refund the $$ with absolutely no problem. There is no need to go around thrashing our name without hearing our response first. We do not manufacture this product. And we will not let you settle with a crappy quality product. I bet RD Sport made a mistake and sent us a wrong batch.

I will take this issue with RD Sport first thing on Monday. 

We feel very sorry about this situation.

Val 
Monsoon Auto Performance


----------



## Sunapollo (Aug 7, 2003)

I have mine on its way to my residence and will probably arrive next week sometime ... I will let you guys know about the condition of my RD intake for sure !! I will also take pictures right when I opened the box ... and post them here ... and your guys be the judges ... 
hopefully my intake wont be anything like what mt3ch mentioned ...otherwise I would be very disappointed as well after waiting for about a month... 

btw I would like to give a compliment for Val aka Monsoon Motorsports for his excellent customer service ... I always get my pm reply right away on the other day ... and get my questions resolved ...

again hopefully I will receive my intake in good shape ... we'll see ....

mt3ch ... could you post some pictures of your intake so we can see what's wrong with it ??

Thanks!
Sun


----------



## Sunapollo (Aug 7, 2003)

sshuit said:


> Just a quick update :
> 
> I installed my RD CAI about a week ago and so far its pretty sweet
> 
> I'm going to autocross it this weekend and I will post a detailed review at that time


Hello sshuit ...
since you are one of the first RD intake owners ... did you take pictures of your intake ?? could you post them if you have ?? or could you describe your intake's condition when u received it ?

Thanks!
Sun


----------



## gp330 (Sep 2, 2003)

link to pics:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111207


----------



## Sunapollo (Aug 7, 2003)

gp330 said:


> link to pics:
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111207


ouch ... it's suck to see such bad conditions for als and mt3ch's intakes ... 

I am worrying about mine now ... should I accept the shipment Val ?
or just send it back and get a refund ...?? did you check the condition of my intake b4 shipping ??

Thanks!
Sun


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

Sunapollo said:


> ouch ... it's suck to see such bad conditions for als and mt3ch's intakes ...
> 
> I am worrying about mine now ... should I accept the shipment Val ?
> or just send it back and get a refund ...?? did you check the condition of my intake b4 shipping ??
> ...


wow.... that looks like its either used or has been sat on... :tsk:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Sunapollo said:


> ouch ... it's suck to see such bad conditions for als and mt3ch's intakes ...
> 
> I am worrying about mine now ... should I accept the shipment Val ?
> or just send it back and get a refund ...?? did you check the condition of my intake b4 shipping ??
> ...


That's my fault, now that I see the result - I did not open them, except the two I have left in my posession still. I never even suspected this problem, as all other products from RD Sport are awesome quality.

You guys were already waitting too long, so I turned around the shipment the say exact day I received them. That took us a lot of effort to make sure that every package was shipped to a correct address and on time, considering the time we had.

Again, I tell you folks, if your intake looks nasty, send it back to me asap. I'll refund the $$ right away, no questions asked. You paid for a quality product and if that's not what you received, then we take it back. You definitely deserve better. :thumbup:

We are here not to screw you, BMW enthusiasts, up, but to offer the best quality service and product we can provide. And we will, even if something unfortunate like this could happen.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi folks!

Number of RD Intake related stuff to relay to you.

1. As far as the recent complaints about quality of the intake. I would agree that the intake which I received was not in PERFECT condition. There were some small surface imperfections and minor defects in the CF finish. The metal ring at the base of the CF filter nearest the windshield had some fine scratches. The rubber flange that runs along the hoodline fits well but there is some glue residue along the inside edge about 1/2cm in width in some places. I'm not certain how fussy you guys are but the intake is fine as far as I'm concerned. If you are the kind of guy who details their engine bay you'd probly not like the condition of the intake I got. I've got some pictures I will try to link up in a bit.

2. I got a chance to get the intake out for auto-X today. There is a noticeable increase in power at lower RPM's. The car is not as wussy when you get lazy and leave it in 2nd gear for hairpins. Much more power coming out of each turn. There is only a subtle increase in engine noise and almost indetectable hiss (I need to turn off the fans / radio etc. then I can hear VERY faint hiss with throttle.) After a few runs the CF part of the intake is getting quite hot. I didn't touch the inner portion but I hope the CF is doing its job.

I've been very pleased with it so far although I don't have a good basis for comparison!.... Keep in mind I got a "euro" RD intake with the green and white logo. The newer ones Akakubi is getting may be slightly different. Let me know your experiences with it!!

Sinclair

[edit] pics at http://www3.sympatico.ca/s_shuit/ images 32-35.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

sshuit said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Number of RD Intake related stuff to relay to you.
> 
> ...


Hey Sinclair!

It is a great intake! I'm glad you liked it and got to test it in real conditions! I bet the finish problem will be addressed asap and the product will prove itself over and over. The performance and sound are great!

Growing pains, that's what it is, I bet.


----------

